# Ninja Ice Gloves



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone use them? I just ordered a pair for the waterfowl season. They are supposed to be warm, waterproof and thin enough to maintain dexterity. I go through so many gloves in the winter, and have yet to find a pair that are truly waterproof, thin and warm. These just might be the ticket. I figure if they are good enough for pipe fitters, and people that work in refrigerated environments, maybe, just maybe they will be good for waterfowling.....I will give a review when I get them. Oh, and they are super inexpensive so if they fail no biggie.....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

What model did you buy? Be sure to let us know what you think about them. 

I don't leave home with out a pair of Atlas 460's. Best glove I've found for driving the boat. Setting & picking up dekes. Running the snowblower. Great glove just wish they weren't blaze orange.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I bought some black atlas gloves and they are good, but a little bulky for things like reloading the shotgun. I have gone to a poly liner with a handwarmer in a fleece glove. For reloading, I take off the fleece glove and just use the liner. I take a 2nd pair of fleece gloves for when I pick up and just get them wet.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We use these at my work and love them! So I tried them in the marsh. A little thick on the shooting finger, so I cut the end off for a finger hole. Pretty good gloves.


----------



## sketch21 (Jul 11, 2013)

My grandpa once said: "The only thing a guy can do well with gloves on is wet himself.":grin:

I'm also on a quest for the perfect waterfowl glove. So far, light wool for shooting and decoy gloves for picking up and driving the boat. Decoy gloves kind of suck for driving though, but keep the hands warm.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, please keep us updated. I finally gave up on gloves during the hunt, as they always seem to leak or just get wet and make my hands colder than if I didn't have gloves on. 

But I do use Atlas gloves while hiking in, putting out/cleaning up decoys, and driving the boat. I got a few pairs on clearance years ago, and they're still going strong. It's to bad that they are bright blue.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> What model did you buy? Be sure to let us know what you think about them.


I ordered the 9690L Model in black.... I think I'll order the 9690 FC (Full coating) as well.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00266F2PE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

These are the ones I use and absolutely love them. It is really weird though because you place you hand in the water and it feels wet since it is a wet suit material however the wet is what locks the warmth in. Your hands dont actually get wet.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I ordered the 9690L Model in black.... I think I'll order the 9690 FC (Full coating) as well.


I'm sick of neoprene ripping piece of crap gloves. It gets cold out and they freeze to any metal you touch and then rips little chunks out of them until you get leaks. I'm going to order some of those to. two pair for 15.00 I'll check them out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got the gloves today and can tell already they are going to be bad a$$. 
The regular 9690's I got are not full waterproof. You will need to get the 9690 full coating if you want that. I dunked mine in the sink and I got wet, but for running the boat or dry cold weather hunts they will be great. I'm still going to order the full coating ones.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

The first time I slipped on a pair of those neoprene glacier gloves my life changed forever. I don’t know how hunted for so long without them. However, the seam do finally rip and I think I’m going to splurge and get those rather expensive Sitka ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I got the gloves today and can tell already they are going to be bad a$$.
> The regular 9690's I got are not full waterproof. You will need to get the 9690 full coating if you want that. I dunked mine in the sink and I got wet, but for running the boat or dry cold weather hunts they will be great. I'm still going to order the full coating ones.


Do you have a link or are you going to make me actually work to find it? -_O-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dubob said:


> Do you have a link or are you going to make me actually work to find it? -_O-


Free 2 day delivery as well.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-Ic...MIg5Wl59nY5AIVka_sCh2YkAbSEAQYASABEgI6CfD_BwE


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Free 2 day delivery as well.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-Ic...MIg5Wl59nY5AIVka_sCh2YkAbSEAQYASABEgI6CfD_BwE


And again, thank you Sir. You are a gentleman and a scholar; your kindness is exceeded ONLY by your good looks and charm. 
:mrgreen:

Turns out I have a couple pair of those by a different maker that I use for dirty work around the place. Never thought of them as good for waterfowl hunting. 
Mine are not the fully coated ones.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Gloves arrived*

Thanks for the info on these I think there going to work perfect.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been happy with the gloves so far. They are warm and work well in the freezing temperatures. I used them October 31st when everything was froze over and we were breaking ice in the boat. The wind and cold never got to my fingers.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd like to try a pair in xl just to see how they fit. You can't have enough gloves.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Another option*

I found these a couple of weeks ago and ordered a pair of XL. They work great for picking up decoys. They are thinly lined and I wear a pair of thin camo synthetic gloves underneath for a little additional warmth. After ice up, I'll be using my Cabela's thinsulate, waterproof gauntlet gloves, but for the early season, these new gloves are working very nicely for me. Here is a link to them:

Atlas 772 26-inch Nitrile X-Large Elbow Length Chemical Resistant Yellow Gloves


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

dubob said:


> I found these a couple of weeks ago and ordered a pair of XL. They work great for picking up decoys. They are thinly lined and I wear a pair of thin camo synthetic gloves underneath for a little additional warmth. After ice up, I'll be using my Cabela's thinsulate, waterproof gauntlet gloves, but for the early season, these new gloves are working very nicely for me. Here is a link to them:
> 
> Atlas 772 26-inch Nitrile X-Large Elbow Length Chemical Resistant Yellow Gloves


Now your just messing with us BOB!


----------

